# What does not kill us will make us stronger.



## kdfossum

Hello all,

I just signed up, and I am sorry if I sound stupid to all you experts.
On a latin translation site, I attempted to make a motto, but not sure if it's correct. 
English: "What does not kill us will make us stronger".
I came up with "Nisi nos intereo, Nos es validus"

Help? Suggestions?

Thank you so much,

Kevin


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

That doesn't really work, but it's obviously tough to translate using one of those sites. I'd say something like

Quod nos non interficit, nos fortiores facit.

And searching my translation online, I came up with this page, where there are some other options, and then googling those leads to even more variations.


----------



## kdfossum

Thank you so much. I was looking at the same page, and by the translation that was given on that site:

That which = QUOD
does not kill = NON OCCIDIT/ INTERFICIT / NECAT
us = NOS
makes = FACIT 
us = NOS
stronger = FORTIORES

Could I then say QUOD NON OCCIDIT NOS, FACIT NOS FORTIORES  ?
Or would the sentence structure be incorrect? 
How about: QUOD NOS NON OCCIDIT, NOS FACIT FORTIORES  ?
The words are one thing, but they probably don't go in the same order as in English.
Am I right?
The last translation would then be: That which us does not kill, us makes stronger.

Does this work, or am I just as lost?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Glad to have helped. Latin word order is very flexible so you could rearrange them a number of ways, and both the possibilities you give are correct. Some word orders, though, are more natural than others and they do differ in what they emphasize, and I'll say I prefer your second sentence.


----------



## bobi29

Hi, 

Could You please help me translate this into latin or can you suggest a phrase with same meaning?


----------



## Kevin Beach

Quod non interficet firmat.


----------



## vignette

"hoc non pereo habebo fortior me"

That's the "most popular" translation for Nietzsche's famous sentence.


----------



## Cagey

vignette said:


> "hoc non pereo habebo fortior me"
> 
> That's the "most popular" translation for Nietzsche's famous sentence.


This version is discussed in this thread:
Hoc Non Pereo Habebo Fortior Me​(It is doubtful Latin.)


----------

